

Ranking for Signal to Noise Ratio - FilterJoe
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/05/ranking-for-signal-to-noise-ratio.html

======
FilterJoe
I just joined Facebook a few months ago. I was afraid of it being a huge time
waster with low signal to noise. So my expectations were quite low. Turns out
the experience, with less than 30 Facebook friends, is even worse than I
imagined it would be. The only thing I actually like about Facebook is the
ability to reduce the amount of noise by blocking excessive posters and things
like what video someone watched or what article they read. My main Facebook
activity is managing noise.

There's a billion dollar business that's going to happen some day that will
get you the information you really want, without the information you don't
want.

